# Anyone ever hear of SIUG?



## Big Mike (Mar 5, 2005)

I've seen their stuff around my way and was wondering what you guys think of it?  Any experience with it?  They make profina which is a prop/tren mix.  I heard it was very good.

TIA!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 5, 2005)

chris 1 said:
			
		

> I have heard of this Lab what state are you from? It is around NY.




Yes.  Are their products any good?


----------



## bencher (Mar 12, 2005)

I friend of mind came across SIUG Test Cyp 250mg.  Has anyone seen this?  Has anyone heard if this is a legit product?


----------



## bigsampson (Mar 13, 2005)

I heard suig has some good stuff but haven't used. He is getting some good feedback on a couple boards that he is on


----------



## Freejay (Mar 13, 2005)

I dig the idea of Prop and Tren mixed!  Probably is a kick ass stand alone product.  Not sure if any of the sources have it but I'm gonna look.


----------



## Freejay (Mar 14, 2005)

I found out that one of the UG labs "Generic Labs"  Has a product called TnT that is Tren and Test mixed, but not prop and acetate.  They are the longer acting versions of both (enanthate).  I know at least one of the sources has it.  Anyone had any experience with GL product?


----------



## kell11 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah,SIUG crew has a very well organized game running.But lately seem to be
very busy.Their turnaround has slowed down dramatically.What was 2-3 days
is 7-10+ good guys,good juice,good beans,good price.nice selection of powders.Funny thing happened a couple weeks ago,wired my donation to them and around day eight funds weren't picked up.Couldn't get a reply.(Which is not like them at all.It can be a day or two,but someone will reply.)
Anyway very odd,still haven't heard from them. XXman got my donation.And that was no inconvenience. They'll get it again...and again.Hope the SIUG Crew is OK......THEIR PRODUCTS, QV AND DENK.MANY SIUG RECIPES. AND POWDERS. THEIR SIUG EQ LAB TESTED AT 218.8 SO IT MIGHT STAND TO REASON THAT MUCH OF THEIR OWN GOODIES MEET THE MARK...I'VE DONE BIZ WITH THEM FOR QUITE A LONG TIME. BUT I AM SICK OF MEXI-VET.
IT'S CRAP NOW THAT THE MARKET IS EXPANDING. I'M A BRIT. DRAGON RECRUIT NOW."IIIII AAAM NOT AN ANIMAAL" NO GOAT BEANS FOR ME...


----------



## kilikaokalani (Mar 23, 2005)

anyone here of this "**** **" source on here and if he's any good?


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 23, 2005)

kilikaokalani said:
			
		

> anyone here of this "**** **" source on here and if he's any good?



Since he is a source here, repost this in the source section.


----------



## asorano14 (Apr 12, 2005)

anyone have any feedback on SIUG sustanon?  what is the label supposed to look like?


----------



## kell11 (Apr 19, 2005)

*homemade, that's what.Animated hulkdude*



			
				asorano14 said:
			
		

> anyone have any feedback on SIUG sustanon?  what is the label supposed to look like?


NEVERMIND


----------



## 808ARN (Apr 27, 2005)

*SIUG Deca*

Wassup I just wanted to know if anyone tried SIUG's deca.  My friend has a few bottles and I was thinking of picking some up.
  Dont know much about SIUG labs.


----------



## spdemn (Apr 29, 2005)

*SIG Sauce 250*



			
				asorano14 said:
			
		

> anyone have any feedback on SIUG sustanon?  what is the label supposed to look like?



It has a grey background with SIUG written on it diagonally in the typical brown bottle.  I was sketchy about this product (sus 250) but tried it anyway just for the hell of it.  So far into my 4th week and I made some sic gains sometimes effortlessly. Strength gone up as well as some size. Not bad for my first try.


----------



## SandMan-WES (May 26, 2005)

Good Stuff Siug Is On Top Of The Game><


----------



## SandMan-WES (May 26, 2005)

Great Gear. Trust These Guys.


----------



## FriscoKid (Jun 12, 2005)

THe label has a bodybuilder on the front, looks like he's screaming. Like spdemn said brown bottle, think with a green cap. Its quality shit. The deca has a green cap also, I think, its all good stuff.


----------



## omnadren1 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Dbol*

Long Island New York here Got there dbol hope its good.


----------



## omnadren1 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Siug DBOL*

Sorry Guys Maybe this pic is little clearer


----------



## sagetip (Jun 20, 2005)

siug are the shit. Fast t/a and great service.


----------



## SandMan-WES (Jun 21, 2005)

Their gear is lovely and they ship 3-5 days max, great dudes to deal with.


----------



## Big Mike (May 20, 2006)

Back to the top.  Anyone still dealing with SIUG.  Are they still around?


----------



## Spyder (Oct 2, 2006)

FriscoKid said:
			
		

> THe label has a bodybuilder on the front, .




New label


----------



## Spyder (Nov 13, 2006)

bencher said:
			
		

> I friend of mind came across SIUG Test Cyp 250mg.  Has anyone seen this?  Has anyone heard if this is a legit product?




No such product only a cyp 200 made by SIUG bro sry


----------

